# Choosing new headphones for gaming(sometimes music)



## Dayzik (Nov 11, 2016)

So afrer my Razer Krakens were torn in half by me.I decided to get myself the Hyper X Cloud revolver gaming headset.It was way better than the Krakens for a month....then the left headphone stopped playing bass sounds...so I had to send them back....I could buy them again for only 110€ ,but I have 160€ laying around...I wanted to buy a new nintendo 3ds xl with them so i'm not plannun gon spending those....
I don't listen to music like at all...I talk on skype/discord and play games llike war thunder and Rainbow Six Siege.Sometimes I play OSU which is pretty much just music playing whilst you hit circles.So i wanted to ask if anyone could suggest headphones prefferably without a microphone for the price of 110€.
Also I don't have an audio card but I could buy one for my next birthday which is in May.
The maximum amout I can spend on my headphones is around 200€ ,but I really don't want to spend so much money.So please suggest if I should re-buy the Revolvers or another headset?(maybe even an audio card)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2016)

I've been using Sennheiser's for a little over year and a half now and I love them. Most of their above $100 models are really really nice. But even some of their sub $100  models are really good too

LINK to Sennheiser


----------



## Dayzik (Nov 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I've been using Sennheiser's for a little over year and a half now and I love them. Most of their above $100 models are really really nice. But even some of their sub $100  models are really good too
> 
> LINK to Sennheiser


Do you have an audio card?And which Sennheiser's are we talking about?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2016)

no, the 7.1 built into my Motherboard is sufficient for Me...im no audiophile.

HD598's are nice

HD599's are real good 

HD419's are what i have (sub 100$)

they have enough models , that you can find what suites you best

 Personally my suggestion would be to wait until a more knowledgeable member comes across this thread. You'd be surprised how well versed in this subject some of our members are and they could really help you out... but I still stand behind Sennheiser is a very very good quality headphone


----------



## Ungari (Nov 11, 2016)

I just had to RMA the refurbished Logitech G35 I found on sale for $50 due to the software disabling my microphone and other nasty surprises.
I decided to get a refund and spend only $20 more on these with free expedited shipping courtesy of Newegg because I was inconvenienced.

You can read my review here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/SingleProductReview.aspx?ReviewID=4786390


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 11, 2016)

A second positive review of Sennheiser!

I had the Sennheiser hd 439 that I scored for $50 cad a few years ago, they were excellent and extremely comfortable. I upgraded to the Sennheiser hd 598 when amazon had a boxing day deal for about $110 cad. The hd 598 are fantastic, a clear improvement over the hd 439. I can wear them for hours with no discomfort or heat build up. As for music I mostly listen to metal and classic rock, if you listen to rap or electronic with heavy bass then these might not be optimal for you.

One important note is that the hd 598 are "open back" headphones. This results in a very wide soundstage (great for gaming, I can hear footsteps with precision) but this causes sound leakage, so if someone is nearby they will hear everything or if you are in a noisy environment you will hear it through the headphones.

I would recommend getting headphones with a replaceable cable so that you can swap it if (when lol) it is damaged, so you don't have to throw them out and start over!

almost forgot, no audiocard here I run them from my onboard sound


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 11, 2016)

Sennheiser are great. They make super high end audiophile stuff, so they know what they're doing. 

I have a great set of Astro's as well, and their sound quality is one of the best "gaming" sets I've ever had, plus they're compatible with PC, xbox, playstation, and pretty much any other audio source, with or without the pre-amp. 

Just don't get Turtle Beaches... holy bad, batman...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2016)

The audio technica m50x are the best for the money $150. They fit a little tight but you will have to spend $250+ to get better sound


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 11, 2016)

I think he's probably looking for something with a mic, if I'm not mistaken.

I mean, for gaming, I'd assume that would be a requirement, right?


Nevermind... I read that as "preferrably with a microphone."

I read wrong...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2016)

http://www.audio-technica.com/cgi-b...select_multiple_3=Headphones with Microphones


----------



## Dayzik (Nov 12, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> I think he's probably looking for something with a mic, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I mean, for gaming, I'd assume that would be a requirement, right?
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## peche (Nov 12, 2016)

*HyperX Cloud Headset:  *So far the best ones i have ever had! got them as a warranty replacement of my previous and loved Tt shock ones that got the mic dead... 

So for that moment in the store were i had purchased the shock ones has no available Tt's products so the owner told me to choose between a rzer ones and this Kingston ones,  i did choose kingston ones!

i had planned to sold them and get a pair of Tt's Level 10  headset to match my mouse, but dunno why i opened the new ones and took a look, pretty nice hardware, several replacements and also cable extensions, i wasnt hable to give away such amazing hardware! decided to give a try and wont ever regret! i love the detachable mic, and cable, so you could make them a music headset anywhere!  about audio, all i can say it's great, also ergonomics, pretty comfortable! and nice weight! so take them on consideration!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 19, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I just had to RMA the refurbished Logitech G35 I found on sale for $50 due to the software disabling my microphone and other nasty surprises.
> I decided to get a refund and spend only $20 more on these with free expedited shipping courtesy of Newegg because I was inconvenienced.
> 
> You can read my review here:
> ...



I own these as well and enjoy them.


----------

